# Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

*Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Servus,

hätte gern mal gewußt ob jemand mit dem Lian Li BS-08B Erfahrungen gesammelt hat? Hätte gern mal gewusst ob man den Slot-Kühler auch ohne Rückwand benutzen kann. Ich möchte den Kühler ausblasend benutzen.
Danke im voraus.


Mfg BautznerSnef


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Kann wirklich Niemand was zum oben genannten Produkt sagen?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

was genau hast du vor?  

nebenbei: wofür gibts einen solchen kühler? was zum geier soll der machen? die graka kühlen ?!


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Also im Originalzustand soll der PCI Slot-Kühler 				 die Warme Luft von der Grafikkarte absaugen, was aber kontraproduktiv ist. Ich hingegen würde die Lüfter blasend Montieren wollen, so das die Grafikkarte mit mehr kühler Luft unterstützt wird. Und am besten ohne die Rückwand.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

das klingt prinzipiell sinnvoll. welchen teil meinst du mit rückwand?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Na, die Rückwand! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

oh, DIE rückwand ....   


also, du willst die einfach raussägen und das ding dann über die graka setzen? das klingt logisch, sollte auch gehen. ich glaube nicht, dass dadrunter mehr als vllt ein kabel liegt  sonst nur windtunnel ...

ich würds bestellen, angucken, und wenns geht machen, andernfalls zurückschicken


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Hä? über die Grafikkarte? 
Nach wie vor soll der Slot-Kühler unter die Grafikkarte. Der soll ja die Luft vom Bodenlüfter und vom Frontlufter ansaugen um die dann an die Grafikkarte weiter zu reichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Hast du dort unten die ganzen Kabel so kompliziert verlegt? 
Ansonsten bringt das Ganze nicht viel, da die Luft dort sowieso locker hin kommt, vor allem mit Bodenlüfter.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Da hast du auch wieder wahr.


----------



## MFZ (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Hey TS,
du hast dir aber schon die von dir selber zitierte Website von Lian Li angeschaut, ja?
Dreh einfach die Lüfter um, dann blasen sie.
Und die Rückwand bleibt natürlich dran, du willst ja kühle Luft von aussen ansaugen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

die rückwand dürfte ruhig dranbleiben, da sind staubfilter dabei.
warum willst du die weg haben?

alternativ:
Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*



MFZ schrieb:


> Hey TS,
> du hast dir aber schon die von dir selber zitierte Website von Lian Li angeschaut, ja?
> Dreh einfach die Lüfter um, dann blasen sie.
> Und die Rückwand bleibt natürlich dran, du willst ja kühle Luft von aussen ansaugen.


 
Mahlzeit, ja hab mir die Instruktion auf der Website angeschaut. Das man die Lüfter umdrehen kann wir mir ja schon klar, nur die Rückwand halte ich dann aber für Sinnfrei. Da ich die kühle Luft aus der Gehäusefront haben will und nicht von hinten.



Abductee schrieb:


> die rückwand dürfte ruhig dranbleiben, da sind staubfilter dabei.
> warum willst du die weg haben?
> 
> alternativ:
> Alpenföhn  PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer &  Zubehör


 
Danke für den Link! Hab ich schon ewig gesucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

wie wärs denn mit nem gescheinten gpu-kühler?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mit nem gescheinten gpu-kühler?


 Hamma doch alles da.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

also wenn du so weiter machst, passt bald vor lauter lüftern die grafikkarte nicht mehr mit rein


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> also wenn du so weiter machst, passt bald vor lauter lüftern die grafikkarte nicht mehr mit rein


 Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch ein Aerocool XPredator gekauft, mit sowas nicht passieren kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

wow, nettes teil


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Danke, die Große Grafikkarte kommt ja erst noch.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

ich werde demnächst mal meine alte 9800GT als physx karte zur HD6850 stecken ... das wird auch abenteuerlich  

aber noch mal zu deiner kühlung:   ich denke, du könntest die rückwand schon drin lassen. dann saugt er sich halt von außen luft (wobei ich noch darüber sinniere, wie sinnvoll die kaltluftansaugung zwischen den warmluftausgängen der beiden grakas ist ...).

ansonsten sieht das ding so gut verarbeitet aus, dass du die rückwand einfach raussägen können müsstest.  mit viel glück ist sie einfach nur reingeschraubt, das wäre noch einfacher.


----------



## Thaurial (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch ein Aerocool XPredator gekauft, mit sowas nicht passieren kann.


 
Ist das denn überhaupt noch leise oder nur kühl? Jeder Lüfter macht eben ein Geräusch, was mich prinzipiell mal stört.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Dank *Abductee* hat sich das dem PCI Slot-Kühler erledigt. Hole mir das EKL Fan Secure holder, da weiß ich ganz genau, das des so macht wies soll.
Sämtliche Lüfter laufen auf 5V, schön Kühl und Leise.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Dank *Stryke7* bin ich mal wieder am grübeln, den Lian Li BS-08B zusätzlich zum EKL Fan Secure holder dazu zu kaufen. Aber, leider ist die Rückwand auf der Falschen Seite um die erwärmte Luft von der Grafikkarte abzusaugen. (Ja, diesmal soll der Kühler über die Karte )
Weiß vielleicht jemand ob man den Kühler so zerlegen kann das die Gehäusebefestigung des PCI Slot-Kühlers um 180° gedreht werden kann?
Danke im voraus

Schade ist das es im Forum noch keinen Lian Li Support gibt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

für mich sieht das auf dem bild so aus als könnte man den rahmen abschrauben und dann umgedreht wieder anbringen. evtl muss man sich neue löcher in den rahmen bohren.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Hallo?! Bautzner?! Geht nicht gibts nicht. Bau dir son Teil doch fix selbst. Ist bestimmt nich so schwer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*

Moin moin,

bei so vielen Schrauben müsste sich dieser Kühler doch Komplett zerlegen lassen, oder nicht?

Und Support gibts ja doch! Nicht wahr Caseking?   evt. erbarmt sich einer der Staffs?

Da hast du auch wieder wahr kero81, geht nicht gibts nicht.  wenns nicht anders geht muss ich dann wohl selber bauen.


Danke euch, gruß Bautzi.


----------

